# My daughter and I share a passion for dancing.



## Ronni (Jan 19, 2019)

My daughter and I started ballroom dancing 15 years ago.  She was 15 at the time, and we had just escaped from my husband/her father, who was an abusive, controlling and domineering man. She and I were always close, her dad was a misogynist and that drew us even closer as we protected each other as best we could from him.   Dance became our therapy even more than the counseling we received after we left.  It drew us even closer, we went everywhere together to find fun places to dance, had each other's backs and cheered each other on at Showcases and Competitions, and it was and continues to be wonderful to have this shared passion between us.  She took a hiatus from dance when she started having children, 3 in 8 years.  Her youngest is 2 1/2 now and she has wanted to start dancing again, not 5 or 6 days a week like we used to do, but at least once every so often.  Last night she came to my home studio and we danced the night away.  It was wonderful to be able to share that again!   Here's a short clip of her dancing a Viennese Walltz, and then a couple of me, dancing West Coast Swing and Nightclub Two Step.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2019)

Lookin' good, Ronni!  :yes:


----------



## Keesha (Jan 19, 2019)

I’m so incredibly jealous. I wish I could have had that type of relationship with my mom. That’s wonderful. 
Its extra touching that you put your energy into doing something fun together, especially after enduring a toxic relationship.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2019)

Ronni, you look great, so in shape! It's wonderful you and your cute girl had dance to keep you close during the hard times!

Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 19, 2019)

We share your interest in dancing Ronni  ours is new vogue ballroom which we dance swings / modern waltz’s / rhumba / old time waltz’s / quicksteps / saunters and the list go’s on 
We enjoy the exercise as well as the social side 
We usually go out to dance on a Saturday night and a Tuesday afternoon, we have danced in every state in Australia in our 10 years we have been dancing 
Last night I had a usual dance with one of our friends ( a tango called tango 44) he is 96 in August his wife is 94  and dances with my hubs when I dance with hers (both dance really well)  and neither are on any form of medication so the dancing keeps them healthy in mind and body 
of the approx 80 people who attend the dances we go to , 25 are over 90 yrs of age and still doing very well dancing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 19, 2019)

Enjoyed your videos Ronni, so nice that you and your daughter shared the desire to dance, you're both very good and you look great!


----------



## Ronni (Jan 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m so incredibly jealous. I wish I could have had that type of relationship with my mom. That’s wonderful.
> Its extra touching that you put your energy into doing something fun together, especially after enduring a toxic relationship.



Thanks Keesha.  I'm so sorry you didn't have the relationship that you wanted with your Mom.   

Paige is my last child of 5.  Also my only girl. People think I had so many kids because I kept trying for a girl, and that when I finally had her, I stopped getting pregnant.   Not true,   but I can understand how it looks that way.  

That said, I love my boys with my whole heart, but it is also wonderful to have a female child to be able to share things with that's just not possible with my boys.  Being pregnant for example.  Giving birth.  That kind of thing.  Paige had home births (all my kids were home births too) and she wanted me there, along with her husband.  I felt incredibly  privileged to share in the birth of 3 of my grandchildren.  

We are very close, and I am so grateful.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 20, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> We share your interest in dancing Ronni  ours is new vogue ballroom which we dance swings / modern waltz’s / rhumba / old time waltz’s / quicksteps / saunters and the list go’s on
> We enjoy the exercise as well as the social side
> We usually go out to dance on a Saturday night and a Tuesday afternoon, we have danced in every state in Australia in our 10 years we have been dancing
> Last night I had a usual dance with one of our friends ( a tango called tango 44) he is 96 in August his wife is 94  and dances with my hubs when I dance with hers (both dance really well)  and neither are on any form of medication so the dancing keeps them healthy in mind and body
> of the approx 80 people who attend the dances we go to , 25 are over 90 yrs of age and still doing very well dancing



Very cool! I dance all that you mentioned, plus other dances too...latin ones like bachata and kazumba, rueda, samba etc. and others too..the ones in the video are some examples.  I've never heard of saunter, just the name of it makes me think of foxtrot.  At the studio I routinely go to the ages span a large range.  Teens to 80 somethings.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 20, 2019)

Enjoyed watching that!

I took ballroom dancing but it was ages ago....maybe when I was 20??


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2019)

I love that step where you slid your hand down the side of your head/neck. I don't know what it's called.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I love that step where you slid your hand down the side of your head/neck. I don't know what it's called.



Thanks! !   think you're talking about the 2nd video, around 34 seconds in.  My hand slide and leg drag isn't a dance step per se, it's just my own personal styling.  The actual step is just a walking pass.  But in that particular dance/West Coast Swing,  there's lots of room to play and style the moves any way you want to,  and that's how I chose to style it.  I love that dance for that reason, I play a lot so it's lots of fun!   

A bit difficult to explain.  Does that make sense?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2019)

Yes, your own styling. I like it.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 20, 2019)

Hopefully this link will work for the red rose saunter Ronni there is several other saunters as well 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYsrsznWIgc


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2019)

Love the West Coast Swing moves! When I was young, I loved to dance, but didn't keep it up. Wish I had, as it keeps one in shape and makes one
feel youthful

Ronni, I know what you mean about the bond with a daughter. It's funny,
I was so certain I'd have a boy, as my sisters had boys, and they are all
wonderful. However, there is a different kind of bond between mother and daughter. I know that doesn't take from a mother/son bond.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 21, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> Hopefully this link will work for the red rose saunter Ronni there is several other saunters as well
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYsrsznWIgc



Thanks Kadee!!  This is a fascinating dance.  It has elements of foxtrot, tango, Argentine, and even what looks like some rumba.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2019)

Kadee, it's a lovely dance.



Dance On !!!!


----------

